

Elon Musk's secret fear: Artificial Intelligence will turn deadly in 5 years - hereprompt
http://mashable.com/2014/11/17/elon-musk-singularity/

======
informatimago
If he is really concerned, he should invest in AI and robotics, to develop
protector robots to fight against deadly robots.

------
ohaal
Screenshot of his comment before it was deleted:
[http://i.imgur.com/sL0uqqW.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/sL0uqqW.jpg)

